

Show HN: Demanjo news preparing to take on Google news - Dasync
http://demanjo.com

======
me_bx
The search field works strange. I'd like to be able to type a text (e.g.
"linux"), type enter, and see results. I actually need to type text, then
click on one of the recommended texts to be able to see some results.

How is your thing better/different than google news?

Also, you may want to add information about how your aggregator works / what
it's about in your "about" page.

Currently the about page explains the car search engine part which is
something completely different and un-related --> puzzling.

~~~
Dasync
We just put the news section together in the past week and we are still
working on it. Thanks for the feedback. We are working on the search box to
make it better like you have pointed out. The About page will be updated soon.

We will be better than google news as you'll be able to discover more and
relevant news and we will be introducing some really nice features in the next
coming weeks.

